

2012 Apple Design Award Winners - mrmaddog
https://developer.apple.com/wwdc/awards

======
mrmaddog
Some good choices. Limbo is currently on sale in the Humble Bundle [1] (along
with a bunch of other great games), if you want to try it.

FiftyThree (iPad app) looks really polished and fun to use, though I don't
have a stylus. Is it still a stellar drawing app if you are just using your
fingers?

[1] <http://www.humblebundle.com/>

